# Should I get Rotel RMB-1066?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Used $200, Im assuming this is a good deal as they are going for twice that on ebay. Would this benefit me over using the onkyo 3007 internal amps? Is rotel a good name? Im a complete rookie at separates, any input would be great.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

60W per channel is much lower than what the onkyo provides @ the same distortion rating. You'd actually be getting less power.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I was considering using it as a 5 channel (which makes it a 70watt) to the infinity 162s crossed over at 80hz, it will never be used as a full range to large speakers beyond the 162s. Probably not a good investment? Also I noticed thd for the onkyo is .05, the rotel is .03 plus is a Toroidal power supply which the 3007 is not. Like I said Im a complete rookie, so I dont know if these differences make a diff or not


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

IMO, you will not hear any difference at moderate levels, and at high levels, the onkyo will outperform the rotel.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, glad I asked, sounds like I should pass on it. It would allow for 5 channel vs 2 channel in zone 2 but we're not going down that financial road at this time :gulp:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless you have a large room, or like to cause ear damage, most of the time, there are better places to spend your money than more power: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ar-difference-between-amps-18.html#post323793

This is especially true when you have a higher-end AVR like the 3008. That being said, if you're going to add more power, don't skimp. Doubling the wattage only increases output by 3db.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My idea was discrete amplification and reduction of heat, not really an increase in power. Im not dissatisfied with the heat the Onkyo produces, tho Ive read they tend to run warmer than most. Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If they run within spec and perform fine, there isn't a problem there. If you like to store chocolate or butter above your AVR, you will have a problem.

My onkyo also runs warms, and has done so solidly for many years. I don't think you have to worry here.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Having owned a Rotel RMB-1066, it will certainly not be an upgrade over your Onkyo's power amps and I would look at spending money elsewhere, as the Onkyo has plenty of power to play with.


----------



## uguysrnoobs (Aug 20, 2011)

What planet r u guys from. Onkyo outperforms a Rotel! What a joke. U should have your ears waxed!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

uguysrnoobs said:


> What planet r u guys from. Onkyo outperforms a Rotel! What a joke. U should have your ears waxed!


welcome to home theater shack  the onkyo was only considered better in regards to more power. As you can see in my signature i ended up with a far more powerful 200 wpc emotiva xpa-5 which beats BOTH the rotel and onkyo


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

It would take more like the 1075 to match the top Onkyo models on power, but certainly when it comes to sound quality in term of dynamics NAD, Rotel, Emotiva, etc. likely surpass it. 

If you have ever seen the cover off a Rotel 1075, in a case almost the size of a receiver you have to wonder how an amp like that can fit inside any receiver. Of course, it can't. That speaks volumes (no pun intended) about heat dissipation, power efficiency, etc. 

The receiver manufacturers do a commendable, if not the best job when you throw all that into consideration. I might consider going with an Emo amp at some point.


----------

